# my first bear...



## jakedesnake048 (Apr 28, 2009)

i am still waiting for next pay to get a lancelot etc. wheel, i did this with a 361 25" bar (haha, im sure that will get some laughs from what ive read on here) anywho its just the start and i found out that there is some dead space on the one side of the nose. any suggestions to this. like i said its more for just practice im not too attached to this one. any suggestions comments welcome


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Apr 28, 2009)

also those ears arent going to stay, im going to put them farther down on the head they were just practice. there was a v in the tree so the right side ear would have been in the wrong position to make them even, just fyi


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Apr 29, 2009)

here is the new template. any suggestions on what grinding wheel for an all around. ive read about lancelot. also what for sanding thx in advance


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 30, 2009)

The new template will look good.


----------



## twoclones (May 13, 2009)

jakedesnake048 said:


> i am still waiting for next pay to get a lancelot etc. wheel, i did this with a 361 25" bar (haha, im sure that will get some laughs from what ive read on here)



If I were to make any comments... I'd recommend you do not get the Lancelot. Your 361 and a 200 with carving bar will make just about anything I'd ever want to carve. Not sure why the 361 would get laughs. It seems to be a fairly common mid-size saw for carvers. 

I carved this 5 foot tall bear on Monday with my MS 361 w/25" bar and used the MS 192 with carving bar for details. Total time, including burn and varnish, was 3 hours. 







Butch


----------



## twoclones (May 13, 2009)

*Sanding*

For sanding I use a 4" angle grinder with 24 grit flap wheel like these:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44968 

You'll find that sanding can be a form of carving when you apply a little pressure. 

Butch


----------



## wavefreak (Jun 11, 2009)

twoclones said:


> If I were to make any comments... I'd recommend you do not get the Lancelot. Your 361 and a 200 with carving bar will make just about anything I'd ever want to carve. Not sure why the 361 would get laughs. It seems to be a fairly common mid-size saw for carvers.
> 
> I carved this 5 foot tall bear on Monday with my MS 361 w/25" bar and used the MS 192 with carving bar for details. Total time, including burn and varnish, was 3 hours.
> 
> ...




How much do you charge for something like that? Chainsaw carving looks like fun and I have some artistic ability ( my art website: http://www.iridescentdreamscapes.com so I thought I'd give it a go. It's somewhat popular around these parts so it could be a little extra cash now and then.


----------



## deeker (Jun 11, 2009)

You guys are well ahead of me on the carving...but I am learning.

Great pics, and info...keep posting...

Kevin


----------



## twoclones (Jun 11, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> How much do you charge for something like that?



I have that one listed on my website for $600.


----------



## wavefreak (Jun 11, 2009)

twoclones said:


> I have that one listed on my website for $600.



No kidding? Well that's more than pocket money. Cool.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 14, 2009)

twoclones said:


> If I were to make any comments... I'd recommend you do not get the Lancelot. Your 361 and a 200 with carving bar will make just about anything I'd ever want to carve. Not sure why the 361 would get laughs. It seems to be a fairly common mid-size saw for carvers.
> 
> I carved this 5 foot tall bear on Monday with my MS 361 w/25" bar and used the MS 192 with carving bar for details. Total time, including burn and varnish, was 3 hours.
> 
> ...



Real nice!!!


----------



## Green Monster (Jul 15, 2009)

My God man, a 25" bar for carving? You must be an animal, or you must have been dog tired after you were done. Get a small, light saw, with a small dime tip carving bar.

Carvinmark, your bear turned out great!


----------



## twoclones (Jul 15, 2009)

*Detail saws are for details.*



Green Monster said:


> My God man, a 25" bar for carving? You must be an animal, or you must have been dog tired after you were done. Get a small, light saw, with a small dime tip carving bar.



I have 4 saws in the under 8# range, all with carving bars, but when carving a 20" diameter hardwood log, I want a 60 or 90cc saw that can reach all the way across the log. I'm carving, not scratching.  

Butch 
www.WoodHacker.com


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 16, 2009)

twoclones said:


> If I were to make any comments... I'd recommend you do not get the Lancelot. Your 361 and a 200 with carving bar will make just about anything I'd ever want to carve. Not sure why the 361 would get laughs. It seems to be a fairly common mid-size saw for carvers.
> 
> I carved this 5 foot tall bear on Monday with my MS 361 w/25" bar and used the MS 192 with carving bar for details. Total time, including burn and varnish, was 3 hours.
> 
> ...



That's amazing! Especially all done in three hours. It would be cool to watch you do a carving some day.


----------



## twoclones (Jul 16, 2009)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> That's amazing! Especially all done in three hours. It would be cool to watch you do a carving some day.



Honestly, I am not all that fast compared to the 'big boys'. Have a look at Dave Tremko carve a bear of similar size on You Tube. Last weekend at Deming, WA he carved a bear on all fours which was so lifelike it frightened our bulldog. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64FYERjWyS0


----------

